# Ran Windows 8 'Refresh' and lost all my files



## Jbrown832

I'm in a real mess at the moment, I've lost some important word documents after I did a Windows 8 refresh.

The documents I need were on my desktop in folders and what's strange is the folders are still there but the files inside them aren't.

I've tried 'Recuva' and I've got like 3 word documents back but the it says the rest are unrecoverable and have been overwritten. I've been trying other programs but not luck so far.

I know it's a long shot but is there any possible way to recover these word documents? It's work I can't replicate again and I'm screwed if I can't get it back.

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Windows 8 isn't even in beta yet. It should not be running on your production system as your primary operating system, and you definitely shouldn't be saving critical files you don't make backups of. 

You've already tried one of the best recovery tools. Your other option is a professional data recovery company. It will cost several hundred dollars with no guarantee of success.


----------



## Jbrown832

DoubleHelix said:


> Windows 8 isn't even in beta yet. It should not be running on your production system as your primary operating system, and you definitely shouldn't be saving critical files you don't make backups of.
> 
> You've already tried one of the best recovery tools. Your other option is a professional data recovery company. It will cost several hundred dollars with no guarantee of success.


I know, I know. That was the first mistake I made. I didn't realise it would replace my operating system, I thought I was just downloading a preview. Microsoft don't make it very clear.


----------



## TerryNet

Stop using the hard drive and start contacting some data recovery firms. 

I don't understand how you can lose important files when trying out a new feature in beta (customer preview) software. By definition an "important" file is one you have at least two copies of. And that, of course, would mean at least two copies that cannot be touched by software that is under test.


----------



## DoubleHelix

They actually *do* make it very clear.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/download

"Important: If you decide to go back to your previous operating system, you'll need to reinstall it from the recovery or installation media that came with your PC, which is typically DVD media. If you dont have recovery media, you might be able to create it from a recovery partition on your PC using software provided by your PC manufacturer. Check the support section of your PC manufacturers website for more information. After you install Windows 8, you wont be able to use the recovery partition on your PC to go back to your previous version of Windows."


----------



## Jbrown832

DoubleHelix said:


> They actually *do* make it very clear.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/download
> 
> "Important: If you decide to go back to your previous operating system, you'll need to reinstall it from the recovery or installation media that came with your PC, which is typically DVD media. If you dont have recovery media, you might be able to create it from a recovery partition on your PC using software provided by your PC manufacturer. Check the support section of your PC manufacturers website for more information. After you install Windows 8, you wont be able to use the recovery partition on your PC to go back to your previous version of Windows."


I didn't see that when I downloaded it. It's besides the point anyway, I didn't expect this to happen. My files were perfectly fine until I ran the refresh feature, which prides itself on leaving your files untouched.

The refresh feature says it's speeds your computer up if it's running slow, so I thought I'd give it a go, expecting a quick boost. Next thing I know it's running for 45 minutes and what it finishes I lose all my files and programs.


----------



## DoubleHelix

It's a *preview* operating system. It should be expected that processes and programs don't function correctly. It's not intended to be used as a production operating system.

If you want to recover the data, stop using the computer, and get ready to write a big check. That's your only option at this point.


----------



## AdamLP

Wow I'm starting to have second thoughts about asking my question on this forum. I'm apparently just going to get a bunch of replies telling me what an idiot I am.


----------



## davehc

There is an outside possibility. First, presumably you had this data on another OSD+ Did you overwrite than with your new install? If so, you may have a folder sitting in you new installation, called win.old. It can be hit and miss, but, assuming it is there, have a look at this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933168


----------



## TerryNet

*AdamLP*, you hadn't even posted in this thread, and in your own thread you are getting advice/help. If anybody does post something inappropriate, such as your above post, just Report it and a moderator or administrator will look into it and take appropriate action.


----------



## flavallee

Jbrown832:

There are probably thousands like you who are kicking themselves in the butt right now for doing the same thing.  

And don't believe everything you read about how to speed up a computer. :down: 

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Davecann2

@JBrown,

There is a freeware called DiskDigger that will recover your documents...

http://diskdigger.org/

I have used this program in the past and it is awesome. I even wrote a report/presentation on it when I was in college at NJIT for a security course . I hope this helps.... good luck!


----------



## vedsken

if you still have problems with recovering data, please try this tool

http://www.findandmount.com/

i had the same problem but with this tool at least you can recover all your data from lost partitions.

hope it helps

cheers!


----------



## flavallee

Jbrown832 hasn't replied back here in over a month, so I doubt if he's still monitoring this thread.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vedsken

no problem,
maybe it will help someone else....

i had XP installed and wanted to have dualboot with windows8.
Destroyed lots of things in XP windows, still trying to fix it somehow.....


----------

